# Get rid of Mag ride TTS??



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi,

I think one of my front shocks is knackered will be in the garage this week to confirm. Assuming it is, from what I have looked at online it seems mag ride shocks for the TTS are around £300 each for the fronts.(May be wrong just did a quick google this morning lol). At £600+ for the front pair then fitting and geo, is it worth it for something I never use(mag ride) and in doing so will still leave 4 old springs and 2 old shocks on the rear.

Instead I am thinking about going for a KW coilover kit as they come with the box to trick the car into thinking its still got mag ride so I guess no warning lights etc. Yes the cost will be a little bit more but then all suspension will be new!

Would you do the same or just replace with mag ride shocks?

cheers.


----------



## copster (May 7, 2002)

I have the exact same problem and the same questions!

Anyone got a cheaper source for Audi OEM replacements?


----------



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

Whats the symptoms of the Mag ride failing guys?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Its not specifically the mag ride failing as such just the whole damper failing, wheel bouncing/loosing traction easily, ride isnt too good, hard thudding sensation over larger bumps etc the usual shock failing feelings.


----------



## copster (May 7, 2002)

I had an MOT failure on one shock. So for an interim had to replace that one with am OEM replacement - part alone was £400!

So before I commit to another 3 (as i need to match up the axel + have an advisory on the front!) I want to be sure that OEM is the way to go. At the current price its the best part of £2k fitted.

I've seen the KW replacements with mag ride module for circa £1k all in. Like Danny says this is all new suspension not just the shocks.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

the_dixtar said:


> Whats the symptoms of the Mag ride failing guys?


Worn out and/or leaking usually.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

This guys build thread derails how he went from stock to lowering springs and finally on to KW coilovers on his TTS..

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread ... dUp-thread)/page8


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Imho for the cost i would go coilover.

Better road comfort at stock height, and far superior handling.

The issue only comes with informing your insurance... and when you want to sell....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

aquazi said:


> Imho for the cost i would go coilover.
> 
> Better road comfort at stock height, and far superior handling.
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure im going with KW street kit, just waiting on prices, insurance is no issue I can have any mods and I was unsure about the selling side but I think it might actually help a sale if the buyer is knowledgeable and if not when you tell them standard shocks are so expensive they will realise i think. I will do an update when its all fitted etc.


----------



## ScoTTS... (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Danny1,

Have you any updates on this at all? Looks like I need two new rear shocks with magride and was just wondering if your car felt better with an alternative set-up?

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

ScoTTS... said:


> Hi Danny1,
> 
> Have you any updates on this at all? Looks like I need two new rear shocks with magride and was just wondering if your car felt better with an alternative set-up?
> 
> ...


Hi Scott,

Yes had it all fitted car feels great now but I had a problem with the standard front shock so was always going to be an improvement. The kit is great and would recommend them if you want to change it all, they are a very comfortable ride but handle well in the bends as they are progressive springs. You also get full height adjustment so mine is set pretty low now. 

I have the 4 OEM springs and 2 OEM rear mag ride shocks in my shed mate, if you are interested in the shocks throw me a PM, they have only done 36k miles.


----------



## ScoTTS... (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice one Danny1. Will drop you a PM shortly. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTSMonkey (Jan 26, 2017)

One of my rear mag ride shocks failed and I replaced with KW Street Comfort coil overs with the mag ride deletion kit.

No issues in four weeks. A little lower than before too. Very good ride and handling.


----------

